# out to lunch / ain't comming back



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

JD Dealer out to lunch and ain't comming back.
I went to look at JD Garden Tractors and the dealer has went out of business.
JD sales must be way off.

----->>PS:
Say it's worse than I thought.
I went to the other local JD Dealer and they have closed up shop too.
JD must really be hurting.

......>>>


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Man! Two in one day? I'll have to look around here, haven't heard about any problems wuth JD sales.....yet.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Man! Two in one day? I'll have to look around here, haven't heard about any problems with JD sales.....yet. *


 The bad thing about it is it leaves all the local JD Owners out on a limb holding the bag.
I feel sorry for them and anyone trying to sell his JD.
Four of my next door neighbors have JD garden tractors. I hate it for them too.
I was considering buying a nice JD-G/T from a local guy but changed my mind as I don't want a tractor that I can't get local parts and service for. 

----->>......>>>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

lb, 

It may not be just the Deere dealers. All of the automakers are hurting bad as are major end item manufacturers. Even though Deere recently declared a record profit in August; I think their sales have really fallen off. Folks in general are not buying big ticket items like they were a year ago. Rising interest rates and uncertainty I think are playing their roles in this as well. In the best of times; the tractor sales business is a tough business to be in.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sounds like LB59 is fooled into thinking its just a Deere problem.
In my area Kubota has no presence at all, and most likely wouldnt survive if they attempted. Two reasons for that - the dominance of Deere and NH, and the economy as a whole.

The Automakers & Tractor mfg's have been excellent in providing outstanding credit terms, that defies what is happening as a whole with the fed raising the rates for the umptenth time. 
Zero percent for 36/48 months is the best it gets. 

My Cub dealers have disapeared sometime ago -except for one guy, who would be good for back up. The rest of my parts come via Internet, and Im more than capable of maintaining my machine as long as I can get parts (which I can easily enough)

If LB59 was serious about the Deere, he should consider the Internet for parts and do it himself, since its an old machine with no warranty. Dont worry LB59 deere isnt going out of business


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *
> 1*Sounds like LB59 is fooled into thinking its just a Deere problem.
> 2*Dont worry LB59 deere isn't going out of business
> ...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If parts are the prime concern; you can order parts off of the John Deere Parts website. 

JD Parts Home Page 

If service is the big issue; definitely a good point.


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

*Snapper dealer out of business too*

Hi Everyone,

Imagine to my surprise... having the only Snapper dealer in this area.... go to get a new part... and they have a sign posted on their door...." Out of Business"

I am telling you, that was the only dealer in the area... the fact they did not contact their customers... really upset me...

I bought the tractor new there, they have always, been there,and now they just close up shop..

I have however, found a website, inwhich I will be able to order the original parts from.

Just goes to show you.... You just never know! "DJ"


----------

